# 04 Civic Hybrid Air Conditioner



## Joeb1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a problem with my air conditioner only when the outside temperature is above 90. It cuts off after about 15 minutes. It may come back on and then cut off again as I drive but gets worse the longer I drive. I have already had the system evacuated and recharged. 

The Hybrid has a Auto setting you can use to set the temperature and the system will use heat or air to maintain the temperature. Using this or the manual method appears to be the same; however, some times I can increase the temperature and the fan speed to maintain the cool air a little longer. It appears to me the compressor is fine since when I get air it is plenty cold.

Could this be a sensor or something more invasive like the compressor? The shop wants $300 just to diagnose it.


----------



## rlego (Jul 17, 2009)

*04 civic hybrid ac - odd issue*

I have a 2004 civic hybrid with the exact same problem. I took it to a Honda mechanic, not dealer and checked all the systems and said everything was fine and that an ECU update from Honda might work. I went to the dealer, $200 later, the ECU was updated (it was already up to date), and the AC worked for the whole day and returned to the same phantom issue. I was trying to convince the Honda folks that this has to be a malfunction, but they did not have a history of it. I have 180k miles on mine and the problem started about 15k miles ago and it is frustrating. Might have to sell it, but I hate to. Hopefully someone has an answer.


----------

